# Insulation under Metal roofing.



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The ventilated insulation panels that I know of, also have a layer of OSB board attached to them, such as this one:

http://www.atlasroofing.com/commercial/nailbase.asp

Also, try following these Google Links to see if they help:



Ed

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1R2GGLL_en&q=nail+base+isocyanurate+insulation

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1R2GGLL_en&q=ventilated+isocyanurate+insulation


----------

